# Help help - Bleb (milk blister) relief/advice needed



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

I keep getting a bleb (milk blister) on my right breast. I keep opening it up (with clean needle, fingernails, tweezers - ok, I am desperate at times!) and the next day it's closed again...crusty scabby or skin. What on earth do I do?


----------



## Mooney (May 30, 2004)

I'd say leave it alone if it's scabbed over. The scab will be there for a few days until the nipple has healed. I believe that you've opened the bleb the duct is open, so you don't have to remove the scab. I like to let my nipples dry with a little extra breastmilk spread around on them instead (or underneath) lanolin or other balm. I think it's soothing, speeds healing and will help prevent infection,.

I went through a couple of rounds of blebs and scabs when I started nursing my second child about a month ago. After about a week and a half, we were scab free.

I hope that's helpful, and that you get more good advice from the experienced mamas here.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks. No - the scab/skin prevents the milk from coming out of that duct and then I get engorged (OUCH!)...so - I need to know how to make the bleb/scab/skin go away!


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

Warm compress and then put the child to the breast. The combination should open it up. Try not to pick and use plenty of Lansinoh in between feeds. Try some time braless/topless too. You might try a thin layer of neosporin a few times a day as well since often skin cracks do have bacteria that contribute to pain.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

I second the warm compress suggestion -- it totally helped me when I had a blister.

Sorry you're suffering







it sucks!


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I had a bleb and I just kept nursing on that side to try and break it open. It actually happened when I sustained trauma to the nipple through a bite and then she bit me a month or so later which caused blood to flow in behind the milk blister, then the whole thing scabbed over and fell off. Once the scab came off, that was the end of it. It sounds like it is healing and eventually it will stop scabbing in the same way. I third the warm compresses or soaking your nipple in some warm water before breastfeeding to loosen and remove any dried secretions.

I don't know if you've checked out kellymom or not, but here are her suggestions: http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/...html#Treatment


----------



## pastrygirl (Jul 21, 2006)

I had recurring milk blebs that wouldn't go away and were very painful, so I started taking Lecithin (per kellymom.com instructions). It cleared up completely after a month and now I'm in maintenance mode (taking only one pill of Lecithin/day, instead of 3/day). I started taking the Lecithin when my son was 11 weeks old and he's almost 9 months old now. I haven't had any milk blebs since!


----------

